# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Conoceis algun buen libro sobre misdireccion?

## Luisitxar

Ein?

----------


## superberis

Ulises Palomeque tiene una conferencia del 2003 sobre el control de la atencion en la magia... está interesante.

----------


## ExTrEm0

No me hagas mucho caso, pero en el libro de Ascanio puede que hable de Misdirection ya que es todo teoria magica, que alguien confirme....

----------


## superberis

Tienes razón ExtrEm0, en el primer tomo de Ascanio tiene un capitulo dedicado a la misdirección . Yo estoy devorando ese libro estos días, y la verdad es que espectacular...

----------


## Gabi

Todos los clásicos en castellano tocan este tema:

Our Mágic
Magia y presentacion
La magia de Ascanio
Los cinco puntos mágicos
La Vía Mágica

En esta diversidad de obras encontrarás consideraciones sobe la misdirection (diversión), el control de la atención, los puntos de interés, efecto tubo, etc.

No son todos los que hay. Por ejemplo, en el Libro de las Maravillas de Wonder habla de la misdirection positiva entre otras cosas.

----------


## BusyMan

Misdirection and direction de Gary Kurtz. Una gozada

----------


## si66

superberis, de donde sos?, porque recomendas esta toria de ulises palomeque (excelente numismago argentino).
Sos de Bs As?

----------


## YaGo

¿Y Slydini?

En la "conferencia" que nos dieron en la SEI hace no mucho sobre su libro hablaron de misdirection, que es una de las técnicas (porque la misdirection también es una técnica, pero de otro tipo) que más usaba Slydini junto al servante. Pregunto, porque no estoy seguro. ¿Alguien que se haya leído hace poco el último libro de Slydini puede confirmarlo?

Aclaro: La edición que ha sacado páginas de Slydini es "El último lbro de Slydini", por si alguien pensaba que había sido escrito hace poco.

----------


## superberis

No, si66, no soy argentino, soy de Bilbao..aunque ya sabeis que los de bilbao nacemos donde nos sale de los...jajajaja... NO ahora en serio, soy un enamorado de argentina y he estado varias veces, así que mantengo buenos amigos alli que me tienen siempre al dia...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Efectivamente, estoy con Yago. 
Tengo el libro de Slydini escrito por Gason y es pura misdirección, incluso en la explicación de los movimientos con fotografías secuenciales aprovechan dos o tres fotos solamente para explicar el concepto de misdirección que tenía Slydini.

saludos

----------


## Antonioooo

-la magia de Ascanio y 
-los 5 puntos mágicos de Tamariz

supongo que son dos maravillosos libros para repasar y revisar los juegos que tengas ya preparados o en mente.

No tengo otros que hablen expresamente de eso asi que no se si dicen cosas nuevas, o completan, o corroboran, o ayudan a entender mejor esos libros. Yo creo que cuantas mas referencias mejor y siempre se puede aplicar o completar lo que dice uno con lo que dice otro, incluso cuando no se habla de misdirection en plan supermegaconcreto.

Un saludo.

----------


## Joaquin Matas

Además de los citados por Gabi (absolutamente recomendables) y el de Slydini en castellano (La leche), añadir los 2 volúmenes de Tommy Wonder, al igual que el de Slydini publicados por "páginas". Interesantísimos.

----------


## Felipe

En el Expert Card Technique hay un capítulo dedicado a la misdirection. También en el de Henning Nelms Magia y Presentación. Ambos están muy bien.

----------


## mago alber

En el GEC 2, tienes algunas páginas sobre la misdirection, la verdad esque el gran escuela tiene muy buena teoría!

Un Saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## BusyMan

Y siguiendo con Gary Kurtz:
''Leading with your head''

Una maravilla también, como todo lo de ese hombre

----------


## vsalberto

Buenas.

Ulises Palomeque, a distribuido parte de su obra (21 páginas de las 40 que tiene el libro) por internet en formato PDF. Puede ser facilmente descargable desde los programas de p2p.

En él, se puede ver bastante parte del libro y hacerte una idea de la calidad del mismo. Al final, te da una dirección para que si te interesaron esas 21 páginas puedas adquirir el libro completo.

La obra se llama:

"Teoría, Técnica y Entrenamiento del Control de la Atención En La Magia de Cerca" - Ulises Palomeque

Si alguien quiere ahorrarse el descargarlo, que me mande un privado y se lo mando.

Saludos.

----------


## dengaku

Hola buenas.
 Soy novato en esto, pero lei : Los 5 puntos magicos de Tamariz
y me parecio una muy buena explicacion de tecnicas de misdirection.     aunque supongo que habra libros que se centraran con mas profundidad en este tema.
   Saludos

----------


## magojavi

Yo recomiendo Control de la Atención En La Magia de Cerca" - Ulises Palomeque y los cinco puntos magicos de juan tamariz.
El de tamaiz lo tienes en tiendamagia. 
Saludos

----------

